# Embryo Transfer - blood on the catheter.



## lizziesiddal

I had a blastocyst put back today. It is the first time we have reached blast, and I was feeling very optimistic. However, the doctor did have a little difficulty placing it in the right position. I know I have a titled uterus so that may have been why. When he removed the catheter, I noticed there was a lot of blood on it. Has my lining been damaged? He didn't say anything to me, but I thought there was an odd look on his face when he handed the catheter back to the embryologist. The 'look' bothered me so much, I have had a search on the internet. It seems that having blood on the catheter is a really bad thing and significantly reduces the chances of a pregnancy. I feel sick and devastated. Has it all been for nothing again?


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Lizziessiddal

I don't know the expert answer.  However, I can tell you that after my FET transfer, that although there was a noticeable amount of blood on the catheter, two out of the three embies implanted and I am now 33 weeks pregnant.  Hang on in there (not easy, I know).  Sending you lots and lots of good luck wishes    

Ellie


----------



## lizziesiddal

Ellie - thank you so much for your reply... and congratulations on your pregnancy!    


At first I thought it was just normal considering where it had been.  Perhaps I imagined the 'look'... and that's the problem with searching the 'net.  Too much information, and no one to explain it to you.


Thank you - you have given me my PMA back! x


----------



## Ellie.st

Yes, sometimes it is better to step away from the internet (not including FF, of course  ).

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.  

Ellie


----------

